# Rich Piana leaves Mutant?



## Curt James (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mui0TyGy_Ro#t=81


----------



## flood (Mar 6, 2014)

I only know this guy from youtube but I always get a kick out of him. Thanks for this podcast interview.


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

His training videos are intense. Thanks for posting this.


----------

